# Caravan Club Research Panel



## peedee

The latest survey to be completed by 9th August is about "Site Facilities" plenty of scope to "bash" the club about provision of aire type facilities, "Quick stops" etc. or anything else you like or dislike about their sites!

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Site fascilities fine booking system cr4p.

Dave p a 25 year suffering member


----------



## bognormike

yes, I filled it in on Friday. And took the opportunity to have a go about the booking system 8)


----------



## Rosbotham

There's an article about the booking system & potential changes in this month's magazine. Things are still open, but it sounds to me like they're not planning to do much. E.g. they speak of making things work more efficiently on peak booking day, when what they really need to do is to remove that day altogether, e.g. by releasing bookings X months in advance rather than the whole year on one day.

They also don't seem to see the folly in their own stats. They boast of the reduction in numbers of late cancellations/no shows, but their definition of this is "within 72 hrs". They then go on to counter the accusation that sites need to be booked well in advance by saying that 22% are booked within 3 days of arrival...erm, could that be because these are rebooking the ones released by the block bookers who by cancelling 73 hours out don't figure in the CC stats? There's quite a bit of defensive stuff about number of pitches that go unbooked (1M+ last year)...but don't break that down to how many were at weekends, and how many were e.g. mid-week off season pitches in northern Scotland or Cornwall.


----------



## peedee

bognormike said:


> yes, I filled it in on Friday. And took the opportunity to have a go about the booking system 8)


I thought the survey was about site facilities :roll:

I had a go about the booking system on the previous months survey about Customer service. However I did allude to it when asked why I was not overall satisfied with facilities. I complained about the availability of pitches especially at weekends but that is not necessarily the fault of the booking system, it could just be high demand especially in summer months and peak periods?

At least the Club have given some statistics and are continuing to look at an alleged problem and claim to be tightening up on no shows/cancellations. With an average booking per member of 4 per year it doesn't sound like many are making block bookings and cancelling within 72 hours notice!

peedee


----------



## Rosbotham

peedee said:


> With an average booking per member of 4 per year it doesn't sound like many are making block bookings and cancelling within 72 hours notice!


If I'm honest I considered that particular snippet in the booking article to be a waste of ink. They didn't even clarify whether by average they meant mean, mode or median.


----------



## peedee

Rosbotham said:


> If I'm honest I considered that particular snippet in the booking article to be a waste of ink. They didn't even clarify whether by average they meant mean, mode or median.


In all probability it is a mean??? Surely, the whole point is the Club is not seeing any mass abuse of the system???

peedee


----------



## H1-GBV

Are "we" one member or two?

Perhaps that has greater significance to the "average" value. :roll: 

Gordon & Barbara


----------



## peedee

H1-GBV said:


> Are "we" one member or two?
> 
> Gordon & Barbara


I wondered about that as well but a quick calculation dividing bookings by members comes out much less than 4, so looks like they have used "families" rather than individules.

peedee


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> H1-GBV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are "we" one member or two?
> 
> Gordon & Barbara
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered about that as well but a quick calculation dividing bookings by members comes out much less than 4, so looks like they have used "families" rather than individules.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Even using families does not look right perhaps they only used the number of members who actually made bookings ? This appears to be about 50 percent of families? If so it could mean a large percentage couldn't get bookings :wink:

peedee


----------



## peedee

Could do with a few more than 17 out of the 400 plus that subscribe to this site. Not a great chance of bringing a motorhome influence to bear with so few bothering to complete reviews  

My thanks to all who voted

peedee


----------

